# Travelling with the Certificate of Application EEA Residence Card!



## colombianexpatuk (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello 

I just wonder if anyone has the same sort of situation as me. I’m currently living in the UK and applying for Residence Card as family member of an EEA citizen. 

I just send the application and I’m waiting for the answer but I am sure it would be fine as we are married and the application is very strong. I just found a job in London that implies a lot of travelling to Asia. 

I just wonder if with the Certificate of Application which I reckon is for 6 months would be enough to travel. I am going to countries where I don’t need visa to enter but the problem would be leaving the country once I am coming back to UK as I won’t provide a visa on my passport but just a letter from UKBA “Certificate of Application”.

I would love to take this job but travelling is a must and I am afraid since the application is taking up to 6 months I will have to travel using my Certificate of Application until I get my residence card.

Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated 

Thank You


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

colombianexpatuk said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wonder if anyone has the same sort of situation as me. I’m currently living in the UK and applying for Residence Card as family member of an EEA citizen.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For as long as the original EEA – Family Permit hasn’t expired; you can travel without any restrictions. However, since you are a Visa National (Colombian) once the Family Permit expires, COA alone won’t be sufficient to let you back into the country. Actually, Airline Carriers won’t let you board any aircraft without the proper entry clearance.

Options:

1-	Renew your EEA – Family Permit 
2-	Ask your potential employer for a traveling moratorium 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## colombianexpatuk (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello Jrge

The thing is I'm already in UK in a work permit visa expiring on November. IF you apply within UK you don't get a Family Permit stamped on your passport for 6 months. What you get is a CoA letter stating your right to live and work in UK while waiting for the application to be approved.

If I want to travel I need to ask the Home Office for my passport back, do my travel and send the passport back to the Home Office for them to issue my residence card. It means in theory I would be entitled to travel but the the Arlines won't let me get into the plane as I don't have a visa stamped on my passport.

That's my concern and I would like to hear from someone who has the same sort of situation

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

colombianexpatuk said:


> Hello Jrge
> 
> The thing is I'm already in UK in a *work permit visa* expiring on November. IF you apply within UK you don't get a Family Permit stamped on your passport for 6 months. What you get is a CoA letter stating your right to live and work in UK while waiting for the application to be approved.


A little detail you didn't mention. And yes, COA will indeed allow you -sometimes- to work while your EEA - RC is being processed.



colombianexpatuk said:


> If I want to travel I need to ask the Home Office for my passport back, do my travel and send the passport back to the Home Office for them to issue my residence card. It means in theory I would be entitled to travel but the the Arlines won't let me get into the plane as I don't have a visa stamped on my passport.
> 
> That's my concern and I would like to hear from someone who has the same sort of situation
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Earlier this year (JAN), I needed my passport to travel, contacted Liverpool and they sent it to me in 2 days. Upon returning to London, I contacted again Liverpool, sent in my passport and received my RC within 3 months. 

In your case, obtaining a Family Permit -outside the UK of course- will allow you to do so. 

FYI: If you can take a holiday, go to the US and apply there for a FP. It only takes a few days.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

